# Grease or oil on a scroll chuck rebuild?



## TonyBen (Jun 2, 2019)

I'm detail cleaning my Grizzle scroll chuck and removing the decades old grease and oil. What kind of oil or grease do I use and where?






All done with the main body.





Thanks.

Tony.


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 2, 2019)

I used moly grease on mine. A little goes a long way, basically if you put too much in you will be wearing it.

John


----------



## 4ssss (Jun 2, 2019)

Chips do get in there. Clean it and put very little on the pinion.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 2, 2019)

One of the big problems with scroll chucks is that chips get stuck in the scroll, causing stiffness, inaccuracy, and damage to the components.  Oil would stick less, but does not handle the high point loading stresses nearly as well as grease, and flings out of the chuck badly.  What we need is a dry lube that stays where you put it and takes high loads, probably a liquid that dries to a thin dry film that is tough, slippery, and does not break down.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jun 2, 2019)

I wonder if graphite is the answer.


----------



## mikey (Jun 2, 2019)

I tend to clean my scroll chucks on a regular basis and have come to prefer Super Lube products for all my chucks. I use their oil (sparingly) to lube the jaw guides and scroll and their grease for everything behind the scroll. 

The biggest cause of wear on our chucks is the user. If you have grit and chips in there, take the chuck down and clean it. If you think that one kind of lubricant or another is the magic stuff that will prevent wear, you're fooling yourself.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 2, 2019)

I use Fuchs Gleitmo 805 grease (don't need fancy grease like this though) on the backside of the scroll for the pinion(s). I use oil for the actual scroll (front side for the jaws), Vactra #4 to be exact. I used to use a very light coat of spray lithium & also used dry moly in the past. I prefer oil though, just have to deal with the oil fling when freshly lubed.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 2, 2019)

mikey said:


> The biggest cause of wear on our chucks is the user.


Indeed.  Never cleaning or lubing, and using a length of  pipe to gronk it down even tighter...


----------



## mikey (Jun 2, 2019)

darkzero said:


> I prefer oil though, just have to deal with the oil fling when freshly lubed.



Yeah, and I've got the vertically striped T-shirts to prove it!


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jun 2, 2019)

Man i sure hope those Rounds weren't the "swarf" clogging up that chuck but i guess it gives a whole new meaning to the saying, "Get the Lead Out!" Lol


----------



## TonyBen (Jun 2, 2019)

Ha! Thanks guys. I used a very light coat of way oil on the scroll. I stoned the scroll face to remove the burrs from the previous user's debris. I detail cleaned everything and greased the back gears. It's all back together now.







As for the rest of the stuff on the bench, I just finished a bedding job on a rifle last night. Marine-Tex is hard stuff!

Tony.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 2, 2019)

TonyBen said:


> Ha! Thanks guys. I used a very light coat of way oil on the scroll. I stoned the scroll face to remove the burrs from the previous user's debris. I detail cleaned everything and greased the back gears. It's all back together now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to see people doing periodic chuck maintenance. Some people never bother & wonder why their chucks don't perform well anymore or start to wear more quickly than usual.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 3, 2019)

Motorcycle chain lube with moly disulfide might be worth a try, it's sticky and stays put (mostly)


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 3, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> Motorcycle chain lube with moly disulfide might be worth a try, it's sticky and stays put (mostly)



half of the clothing i own is stained from MoS2 
i can attest, it is great stuff!!!


----------



## kvt (Jun 3, 2019)

Is that a place to put the oil in the face of your chuck.   Just think racing strips.     Wife just refuses to wash my stuff with hers


----------



## 38super (Aug 31, 2019)

Ever find a sharp chip in your undies?


----------



## darkzero (Aug 31, 2019)

38super said:


> Ever find a sharp chip in your undies?



Nope, that's why I machine butt naked like ToT, problem solved!

Lol, yeah right. I do sometimes do some quick machining wearing slippers & no socks. Yep, I've danced around when hot chips hit my feet yet I still haven't learned my lesson & still do it.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 31, 2019)

Was at Lowes today & saw WD40 now makes this gel lube now under their Specialists line. Supposed to not run/ drip, showed applications for chains, gears, etc. Anyone ever try the stuff? I noticed it's a rattle can, has a mixing ball inside this stuff. I'm thinking about going back tomorrow to pick one up unless anyone has bad or subpar experiences with it (not actually planning to try on the scroll of a chuck).


----------



## Tozguy (Aug 31, 2019)

This dry lube would not fling, I use it on lug nuts and might give it a try next time the scroll chuck is apart.
Available at Walmart in the bicycle department.






						White Lightning - Clean Ride™
					






					www.whitelightningco.com


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 31, 2019)

darkzero said:


> Was at Lowes today & saw WD40 now makes this gel lube now under their Specialists line. Supposed to not run/ drip, showed applications for chains, gears, etc. Anyone ever try the stuff? I noticed it's a rattle can, has a mixing ball inside this stuff. I'm thinking about going back tomorrow to pick one up unless anyone has bad or subpar experiences with it (not actually planning to try on the scroll of a chuck).
> 
> View attachment 301254


Haven't tried that particular product but their rep came by my shop several years ago and gave me a bunch of cans of the "specialist" line when it first came out. All seemed like good stuff and the spray tube assembly is top notch.

john


----------



## royesses (Aug 31, 2019)

Microlubrol M-77 moly grease is a 64% moly grease used for high pressure sliding contact. When the base oil dries up the moly takes over and acts as a dry lube made up of microscopic ball bearings of molybdenum. I get it from Amazon. It is expensive but a little bit goes a long way. The down side is cost and the fact that it is black and can get messy if too much is used. I've read that they recommend it not be used on ball bearings as they tend to slide on the moly and don't rotate, possibly causing flat spots. I have not seen that problem so I can't vouch for it. I first started using on rifle bolt lugs.  Super lube says that their product is not for high pressure low speed contact.

Roy


----------

